# احدث جهاز لتشخيص وفحص اعطال السيارات



## automotive (7 أكتوبر 2012)

جهاز تشخيص الاعطال مالتي سكان بي وان MultiScan P2

جهاز تشخيص الاعطال MultiScan P2 من إنتاج شركة هناتك الكورية ويعتبر هذا الجهاز هو الجيل الجديد لأجهزة تشخيص الأعطال الإلكترونية حيث تم دمج وحدة الألترابلكسر بداخله (Ultraplixer) وهي الوحدة الخاصة بتشخيص أعطال السيارات التي بها CAN BUSII وكذلك السيارات الأمريكية ،وبذلك يصبح هذا الجهاز هو الأول من نوعه الذي يستطيع التعامل مع السيارات التي بها CAN BUS II بدون الحاجة إلي توصيل وحدات وسيطة أو فيشة خاصة لذلك.

وظائف الجهاز:
•	تشخيص أعطال جميع الانظمة الالكترونية في السيارة ( نظام الحقن ، الاشعال ، الفرامل ، الفتيس الاتوماتيك ، الوسائد الهوائية ، مثبت السرعة ، المفتاح المشفر ، .....).
•	تحديد العطل الموجود بالسيارة مع إمكانية محوه من ذاكرة وحدة التحكم الالكترونية بالسيارة (كمبيوتر السيارة) Read & Erase Fault Code.
•	قراءة القيم الحالية لجميع الحساسات والمشغولات الموجودة بالسيارة ، مع عرضها في أكثر من صورة (رقمية – رسم)Actual Data .
•	إختبار بعض الاجزاء الالكترونية بالسيارة عن طريق إختبار التفعيل ( تشغيل أو فصل) الجزء المراد إختباره Activation Test.
•	القيام بعملية توافق (تعريف لجزء جديد) بين الاجزاء الموجودة بالسيارة وأي جزء إلكتروني جديد يتم تغييره Adaptation.
•	تحديد المكان الخاص بتوصيل كابل تشخيص الاعطال الي السيارة مع توضيح كيفية التوصيل و التعامل مع السيارة.
•	عمل إستعادة للخواص الاساسية أو مايسمي Basic Setting Reset ، وهي الوظيفة التي تساعد علي إعادة السيارة لحالتها الاولي وإعادة بعض الوظائف التي تكون قد تغيرت، دون أي تدخل يدوي.
•	تم تزويد الجهاز ببعض البيانات والقيم التي تساعد علي إتمام عملية الصيانة للسيارة علي الصورة الامثل، والتي توفر الوقت والمجهود.

مزايا الجهاز:
•	الجهاز مزود بذاكرة بمساحة 128 ميجابايت ، ومثبت عليها برامج التشخيص الخاصة بالسيارات التي يغطيها الجهاز ومازال أكثر من 3/2 من مساحة الذاكرة خالية مما يساعد علي تثبيت أي برامج جديدة بسهولة ويسر ودون التأثير علي سرعة الجهاز العالية في التعامل مع السيارة.
•	يمكن تحديث الجهاز بطريقتين ، إما عن طريق التوصيل بالحاسب الالي وتثبيت البرامج الجديدة من علي إسطوانة مدمجة ، أو التحديث من خلال التوصيل مباشرة مع شبكة الانترنت.
•	حجم الجهاز مدمج ، مع تزويده بأمكانية تفوق معظم أجهزة تشخيص الاعطال المتعارف عليها، بالاضافة الي وضعه داخل جسم حماية من المطاط والذي يضمن له حماية ضد الصدمات والسقوط.
•	شاشة واضحة الصورة بجودة عالية من نوع LCD ، بإضاءة خلفية مما يساعد المستخدم علي العمل في الاماكن قليلة الاضاءة أو في ضوء الشمس ، كذلك يمكن التحكم في درجة الإضاءة من حيث القوة والوضوح.
•	عرض البيانات والقراءات الحالية للسيارة في صورة رسوماتGraphs مما يساعد كثيراً في أثناء عملية الاختبار.

•	الجهاز مزود بـ "Black Box" وذلك لكي يقوم بتخزين بيانات ونتائج الفحص لاي سيارة يتم إختبارها وإعادة عرض هذه البيانات في حالة الحاجة لذلك.
•	الجهاز مزود بدليل ضخم يحتوي علي " أماكن توصيل أجهزة تشخيص الاعطال – مساعدة في شرح أكواد الاعطال - .....).
•	يمكن توصيل الجهاز الي الحاسب الالي لعرض البيانات والاعطال التي يقوم الجهاز بقرائتها علي الحاسب الالي مباشرة بواسطة كابل من نوع USB والذي يمتاز بسرعة عالية لنقل البيانات ، وكذلك يمكن تخزين ونقل البيانات من الحاسب الالي للجهاز والعكس مما يسمح للعميل بتكون قاعدة بيانات لعملائه ، ومتابعة حالة سيارات العملاء بصورة دائمة.
•	إمكانية توصيل الجهاز الي جهاز تحليل العادم ليعملوا معاً كمحطة تشخيص أعطال وتحليل عادم وعرض بيانات، ولتخزين قراءات جهاز تحليل العادم – وتعد هذه الميزة من أهم مميزات الجهاز حيث أن كلامن جهاز تشخيص الأعطال وجهاز تحليل العادم عندما يجتمعا معاً فإنهما يكونان محطة فحص فنية كاملة.

الماركات التي يغطيها الجهاز:
1-	السيارات الأسيوية : دايو (شيفورليه) – هيونداي – كيا – سامسونج – سانج يانج – تويوتا – ميتسوبيشي – نيسان – لكزس – أنفينتي – هوندا – أكيورا – مازدا – سوبارو – سوزكي – أوسوزو – دايهاتسو – وسيارات التيوتا الميكروباص والنصف نقل.
2-	السيارات الأوربية : مرسيدس – بي إم دبليو – فولكس فاجن – أودي – سكودا – سيات – أوبل – فاكسهل – رينو – بيجو – ستروين – فيات – الساب – الفورد الأوربي – ألفا روميو – فولفو – لاند روفر.
3-	السيارات الأمريكية : جي إم – كرايسلر – فورد – دودج.
4-	السيارات الماليزية : بروتون – بردوا – شيفورليه.
5-	سيارات أمريكا اللاتينية : برنتو – شيفي – كورسا (جي إم برازيلي).
6-	السيارات الأسترالية : فورد إسترالي – هولدن.
7-	السيارات الهندية : ماهيندرا – تاتا 
8-	السيارات الصينية : جريت وول – شيري – زين كيا – شينيز موتورز - ................
9-	السيارات الإيرانية : بيجو – كيا.
10- سيارات أخري : الجهاز مزود ببرنامج OBDII/EOBD للعمل علي جميع السيارات الأخري التي تدعم أي من بروتوكولات النظام المذكور. 
11- ميزات خاصة: TPMS نظام قياس ضغط الإطارات للعديد من السيارات الحديثة.




بعض الصور التوضيحية التي توضح طريقة عمل الجهاز:
صورة رقم (1): الواجهه الرئيسية (شاشة التشغيل الرئيسية ) والتي يبدو فيها أربعة إختيارات هم بالترتيب: 
1.	برنامج تشخيص أعطال السيارات – يتم الإختيار من داخله لنوع السيارة المراد إختبارها.
2.	تشخيص بنظام OBD/EOBD – لأي سيارة خاضعة لبرتوكلاتهما.
3.	واجهه لعرض قراءات جهاز تحليل العادم – في حالة توريد جهاز تحليل العادم من نفس الشركة المصنعة فإن كلا الجهازين يعملوا معاً لاسلكيا
4.	إعدادات الجهاز – حيث يمكن من خلالها عمل تحديث لبرنامج الجهاز وكذلك طباعة النتائج المخزنة علي الجهاز أو نقلها للحاسب الألي ، وكذلك التحكم في صوت الجهاز.

صورة رقم ( 1 )

صورة رقم (2): توضح الشاشات التي تظهر عند الدخول لتشخيص أعطال سيارة ما ، وليكن علي سبيل المثال سيارة ماركة هوينداي – موديل سونتا ، (عرض مكان توصيل الكابل) وسنتناولها كما يلي:

الصورة السابقة توضح حالة الدخول علي ماركة هيونداي الكورية مثلاً ، فإن الجهاز يعرض لنا ثلاثة إختيارات (1- سيارات شركة هيونداي ، 2- تسجيل أو عرض بيانات لسيارات الهيونداي، 3- مكان كابل تشخيص الأعطال بالسيارة).
فمثلاً إذا إخترنا الإختيار الثالث وهو مكان كابل تشخيص الأعطال بالسيارة ، فسوف يقوم الجهاز بعرض الأماكن التي تتواجد بها فيشة تشخيص الإعطال بالسيارات المصنعة من قبل شركة هيونداي كما يلي:

صورة توضح مكان تواجد كابل تشخيص الإعطال
صورة رقم (3): أما إذا أردنا الدخول علي سيارة ماركة هوينداي – موديل سونتا ، وسنتناولها كما يلي:

الصورة السابقة هي واجهة الجهاز عند الدخول علي ماركة هيونداي ، وسوف نختار منها الإختيار الأول وهو موديلات سيارات هيونداي فتظهر لنا الشاشة التالية:

ويظهر فيها جميع موديلات الهيونداي ( أكسنت – إلنترا – سانتامو – سوناتا - .............) وسوف نقوم بإختيار رقم 18 وهي السوناتا ، وعند إختيارها تظهر لنا الشاشة التالية:

فيظهر لنا (كما في الصورة السابقة) جميع الأنظمة الموجودة بالسيارة (محرك بنزين – محرك بنزين V6 – محرك غاز – فتيس أتوماتيك – إير باج – فرامل ABS - .......................) فإذا إخترنا مثلاً محرك بنزين يظهر لنا القائمة التالية:

ويظهر فيها القائمة الرئيسية لتشخيص أعطال المحرك وهي:
1-	تشخيص الأعطال.
2-	عرض البيانات الحالية للسيارة.
3-	إختبار التشغيل والفصل.
4-	محو إعدادات مخزنة.
5-	محو إعدادان نقل الحركة.
6-	محو إعدادات TCS.
7-	تسجيل نتائج وشاشات الإختبارات والفحص.

لمزيد من المعلومات نرجوا زيارة 

www.diamondegypt.com

www.hanatech.net


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (20 أكتوبر 2012)

جهاز في غاية الروعة 
الف شكر لك اخي على هذا المجهود


----------

